

Ask HN: How much would you pay for your Facebook account? - robomartin

Say Facebook provided you with the option to have full control of your privacy at a very granular level.  They would not store anything you didn't want stored.  They would not share anything you didn't want shared.  You'd have no ads pestering you and applications were controlled by you.<p>In other words, you own your person, your data, your profile and everything you post on FB.<p>Yes, you get to share with friends and family but you have a full guarantee that nothing will go past the limits you impose.<p>Don't want facial recognition or heuristics applied to your photos and posts:  You get to turn it off.<p>The catch is:  You have to pay an annual or monthly fee for that.<p>Would you?<p>How much?
======
anonymouz
0 EUR.

For me, all the options you mention are covered by the EU data protection
directive, and guaranteed by law. Now, if only Facebook would actually follow
the law...

------
mightymouse07
I would pay $0. I see Facebook as more of a "nice to have". I don't need
Facebook. Facebook needs me.

------
cambo01
Actually a bit. I wouldn't be able to connect with a bunch of people and it
would be a huge tax if it was cut. It is a valuable product. It owns such a
strong signal for so many people

------
am2267
Given that my information remains completely private to my friends and nothing
is given to advertisers or even stored with Facebook, I would willingly pay at
least $10 per month

------
Robby2012
Actually there are other social networks on internet which give you full
control of your privacy for free

------
lbcadden3
$0.00

I might be willing to pay if I could also control how it looks, maybe.

~~~
robomartin
Can you elaborate on that? $0 for privacy and related controls but > $0 if you
could control how it looks? What do you want?

~~~
saiko-chriskun
yeah I would imagine functionality and network completely trumps "look".
doesn't make much sense to me.

------
logn
-$2/month. I want a cut.

------
ixacto
I don't have facebook...

